# What gun do you use?



## HorizonPainting (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm looking to upgrade the gun on my airless. I currently have the SG3, which came with my sprayer (Graco 395 st pro). I'm looking at the 2 finger Graco Contractor gun, but never used it. Is there a noticible difference, other than the 2 finger trigger, in these guns? Does anyone use anything else? I do mainly exterior repaints.
Thanks


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Been using the Contractor Gun for years now. Cant really say why? Just what Im used to although I wish they wouldnt have changed it a few years ago.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

I agree with woodland. I lke the two finger. More control. Im surprised the 395 didnt come with one.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've used just about all of them and my favorites have always been the Graco Silver Plus. They ain't cheap for initial purchase, but a real workhorse....and you dont have to deal with an in-gun filter.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> I've used just about all of them and my favorites have always been the Graco Silver Plus. They ain't cheap for initial purchase, but a real workhorse....and you dont have to deal with an in-gun filter.


That is a nice gun.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> I've used just about all of them and my favorites have always been the Graco Silver Plus. They ain't cheap for initial purchase, but a real workhorse....and you dont have to deal with an in-gun filter.


Good gun :thumbsup: Ive always liked the ASM 400 gun. I have short stubby hands and for me the 400 gun is more comfortable.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

M1911


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

LA Painter said:


> M1911


I prefer the Kimber :whistling2:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I like all of them, but prefer the Titan G-10XL 4-finger model. In fact I have two new G-10's sitting here waiting to get installed.

99% of the time I spray with two fingers, but my right hand goes numb a lot and that's when I move my fingers down the trigger for more leverage.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> I prefer the Kimber :whistling2:


Glock here. 22 & 27, both 40s. :thumbup:


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

2 guns for me!










I've had a silver plus gun for years...Damn thing is bullet proof.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> I've had a silver plus gun for years...Damn thing is bullet proof.


Does the needle last for a long time?


----------



## HorizonPainting (Apr 1, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> I've had a silver plus gun for years...Damn thing is bullet proof.


Does the lack of an in-gun filter effect the finish when spraying latex?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Put a nice rock catcher on the pump along with a mesh bag and you're good to go. The needles do seem to hold a seat alot longer.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

HorizonPainting said:


> I'm looking to upgrade the gun on my airless. I currently have the SG3, which came with my sprayer (Graco 395 st pro). I'm looking at the 2 finger Graco Contractor gun, but never used it. Is there a noticible difference, other than the 2 finger trigger, in these guns? Does anyone use anything else? I do mainly exterior repaints.
> Thanks


Production guns Graco Flex plus and Binks Airless 1. Finish guns Graco Contractor and a good ole Wagner G-10 2 Finger. These 4 guns have been with me 4ever. 

Some may ask why not a Silver plus? I always wanted a springer front end on my bike why not my gun!

S & W Model 59


----------

